# tires for ranger 400



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

have a like new ranger 400, 2012, with 25x8x12's on the front and 25x11x12's on the rear want to know you would recommend as replacements. Vehicle is used for deer and waterfowl hunting, no mudding other than duck hunting. Not interested in lifting or anything like that, just a retired guy's salary tire, Having heck with thorns this year, Any suggestions appreciated. ALSO, every once in a while after running for a bit, there sounding like a fan blowing, then stops. Any idea what that is ? thank cm


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*maxxis*

Maxxis Bighorns is what I run on my deer lease 4 wheeler and they do really well we have a lot of rocks and everything out there has thorns (way west past Del Rio) so far no flats.
The noise sounds like the fan and that is normal... shut teh bike off and it will run for a short amount of time and then stop.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

MAybe some Mud Lites for tires. And yes its the fan cycling


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

If you not interested in lifting you buggy at all then about the biggest tire you can go with is a 26" tall one to not have the tires rub. On that note, keeping the factory rim and going with a taller and little bit wider tire on the front, like a 26" x 9" will in turn rub the front strut and you would have to run a wheel spacer. Aftermarket rims with built in offsets will not have the same problem though. It's all in what you want to spend!!!!!


----------

